# Tell me how to smoke Chuck Roast!  Please



## motorcitykid (May 23, 2009)

I smoked beef brisket and was good but not how I would have liked.  I saw a thread about smoking a Chuck Roast and would like to know how to accomplish a tender juicy Chuck Roast that will make em say "wow".  I thought that mesquite was a good choice, let me know what you think.  And how long to cook per pound.  Finishing temp?  180 Degrees?

Thanks for your advice, 

Steve

P.S. I am all smoked up!


----------



## flash (May 23, 2009)

Quite a few post right here in this section. Read a few.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=76762

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=76963

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=76987


180º internal for sliced, 210º for pulled
And remember, there are 7 types of chucks.


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2009)

Personally I rub it put it into a 225 degree smoker and spritz every hour after the first hour and a half. When it hits 165 internal I foil with a good spritz and take it to 195 internal. I then wrap it in a towel and into the cooler for 30 minutes then take it out and slice. The spritz I usually use it 3 parts apple juice to 1 part Captain Morgan's spiced rum. I like a combo of cherry and hickory wood for flavor


----------



## dacfan (May 23, 2009)

I would recomend you inject it and cook it at 225, don't let it cook much higher than that i would say 240 max.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info Piney.  Need to try that.  Never done one.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 24, 2009)

Personally I have not smoked one yet but listen to these guys and girls they really know their stuff.


----------

